# Milo303 goes splitboarding at Bert!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Next up was Cornerpocket. We took a quick break at the Peter Rabbit Cabin then skinned about a thousand vertical to the top of this chute. One of the best on the pass. 
It sits right below a cliff band.








Milo getting ready to drop.








Sadly the light was worse here than on Russel. The conditions were also even better.








and Jena
















Finally we skinned up to the Mushroom patch I found a few weeks ago. It's below treeline so I was finally able to get some decent shots. 
Jena doing some pillow smashing.
























and finding a pillow hole!
















Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Milo's turn.








































A few more pillows and drops down to the road and a quick hitch back to the top of the pass.

Around 3k vertical feet climbed and almost 4k vertical feet descended. That's how I like to do it. Good times.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Sweeet!

Milo, what split are you riding?

I'm ordering one in the very near future, but can't decide.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Milo was actually using my Voile 166 Split Decision. No longer in production.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Ah... gotcha. That's not bad for vertical.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, that looks like a great time. Just one more reason why I have to ride out west sometime in the near future.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Had a blast!

Had a few heavy face shots, and those pillows and trees after em made my day! Def earned em ( =


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I better get my cardio up before ever meeting with you guys


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Got a few more pics off of Jena's camera today. It's a G9 I believe. I really need to do an upgrade. Her pics are so much crisper. 

A pic from the very start of the day.








Milo fussing with gear at the top of the North Chute of Russell. Keep in mind we are on top of the Continental Divide at this point. It's always great to do runs off of there. Over 12k ft in elevation. 








Cody and myself waiting to drop into Hidden Knob Meadows.








and getting some in the meadows.
































Milo getting after the Meadows.
















Busting trail heading towards Cornerpocket. We had to bust all 1k+ vertical feet of this approach. First time all year I haven't been able to hook up with an established skin track on this hike. This approach goes by the upper 110's which I call the Tele Trees or Tele Mecca. I swear, every freakin' tele skier on the pass makes a beeline for these. Last time I was up there, we actually did the trees and my friends were asking why I called them the tele trees. We were skinning back up and nine skiers came up the skin track. All tele skiers going to do the upper 110's.








Cont...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

More skinning.








Top of Cornerpocket.








Milo huffing up the ridge.








Me in the chute checking out the snow pack. It was pretty stable.








I think Cody loves the snow more than any other person or animal I know.








And that's all I got...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

wow...that's epic powder. Sure wish I could do that one of these days.. When I say the first pics I thought, 'I wanna go with...!"


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Milo, was this your first time skinning up hill? How tired did you get?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Jena keeps adding more photos. There are a few more good ones I'll have to go through them. Here is one I really like. A picture of our lines down Cornerpocket. The only tracks on that ridge this day.









I think you can see why I really like that line.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Zee said:


> Milo, was this your first time skinning up hill? How tired did you get?


Ya lost my virginity on Wednesday.

Honestly my technique needed polishing and I didn't realize garys ski poles extended more so the majority of the day I wasn't using much upper body strength and I got worked.

I wouldn't have done as much if Gary didn't push me that's for sure. Def a learning curve to save energy....

Should be easier next time but ya my heart was pondering going on a vacation for a bit


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep, the first time out can be a surprise... the altitude doesn't help.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ya who knows how much the altitude got to me.... I feel I'm pretty used to it. I run up and down stairs every day in the mile high city and I rarely ever get winded when riding at resorts.... But splitting thousands of vertical steps def worked my ass ( =

And ya anyone who wants to rip it with Kill in the BC, better come in good shape cause he is.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

how long did you guys have to hike up? 2-3hrs or more?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

We were out for about 9 hours, so in all we def split over 3 hours...

I don't think we spent more then an hour or two splitting at a time. I was a bit slow and Kill was busting lines all day so we we're a bit slower than his norm.

He may have a better estimate on how long it usually takes to do what we did


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably two hours was longest stretch we had to hike that day. Hard to say, as Milo said, we had to bust trail most of the day which really slows you down. That is hard work. I was up on the pass yesterday and our skin track was still there. Evidently lots of people took advantage of our hard work. I'll say that we made the same point in under half the time. So much easier.

To get to the top of Russell, it's generally just over an hour, maybe 90 minutes. No Name is around two hours to get there. For Cornerpocket, I've been able to to get there in around 45 minutes from Peter Rabbit hut. We were really moving though. Generally speaking it's around an hour to 90 minutes. For the final drop, on that tour, it's pretty easy. Maybe 45 minutes because you have to cover some distance, but most of it is flat traversing to slight down hill. To get on the ridge I am not even sure if you climb 300 vertical. So it's relatively easy with some of the best pay off anywhere on the pass.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

At this rate we could easily have a split meet in a year or two! 

If only i wasn't on the wrong side of the world


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

good times... thanks for sharin


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Better get myself in better shape for some serious hiking. Sounds like a person should have extreme cardio fitness to even hike uphill that long.. :thumbsup:


----------

